# Adoption et Protection animale > Co-voiturage > Recherches >  Rennes Paris

## Siam4ever

Sos siamois franco suisse recherche un covoit/cotrain pour un chat qui change de FA

----------


## Mesure

Bonjour, 
Cette demande est-elle toujours d'actualité ? Je passe par Rennes et par le sud parisien pour un trajet effectué en voiture le 31/12.

----------

